#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Civil engineer wants to chaneg to oil industry

## aysandied

Well, i'm a civil engineering student. I want to transfer to do a masters in etheir drilling/petroleum engineering. Which one is easier for  a civil engineering to transfer to?

See More: Civil engineer wants to chaneg to oil industry

----------

